# Newbie q's



## ah_gel (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi all, my friend is looking to set up her first saltwater tank w/ a pair clown fish. She's looking at either the biocube or getting tank+equipments separately. Is the biocube just a plug-and-play for saltwater tank? Like is there anything that is required for a saltwater setup that the biocube does not include? Which setup is more the bang for the buck? The biocube or the tank+equipments?


----------



## Chewie (Jul 21, 2010)

Not sure about equipment on bio cube. (i believe they are plug and play) To me though it all depends on how involved or big your friend wants to go. Its like getting a smart car vs a muscle car, they both do the job but for a little more ($) you get better bang for your buck. But I have never delt with a bio cube so I am not one to talk. Just my opinion from what i have heard. I do know that the bigger the tank the easier to keep the water paramiters constant.


----------



## ah_gel (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks Chewie!

She has now decided on a 30 gal (30" x 12" x 18") and w/ Leather corals as major corals. We are looking at the Aqualight T5 Series Double Linear Strip Lights (18w ea.). Does this provide sufficient amount of light for the corals? Any insight?


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I've got a 29 gallon biocube and love it. Don't have to worry about piecing together all the equipment and you'll know it will be sufficient for corals. The skimmer sucks, but it does its job.

You'll just want to get a Hydor Koralia Evolution Powerhead (750 GPH) for circulation, and maybe some Cheato in the back of the tank with a light, but other than that you're set.

If I was to do it again I'd stick with my biocube personally.


----------



## pt1190 (Apr 21, 2010)

We have a 14g oceanic bio cube without the modded skimmer and i love it. The water changes are easy, top up just as easy. Good viewing area, light is suficiant for mushrooms, acans, rock anemone, palys, blastos, and even sun corals. The only problem was a noisy fan, but it too was a quick fix.


----------



## skabooya (Jun 15, 2010)

ah_gel said:


> Thanks Chewie!
> 
> She has now decided on a 30 gal (30" x 12" x 18") and w/ Leather corals as major corals. We are looking at the Aqualight T5 Series Double Linear Strip Lights (18w ea.). Does this provide sufficient amount of light for the corals? Any insight?


I have a 28gal long tank and I opted for getting things seperatly so I could customize my tank to what I wanted. 
I just wanted soft corals and some hard corals (lps) which is what it sounds like she may be going for. 
For lighting I have a Hagen Glo 2x39watt T5HO which is just enough for softies and lower light lps corals.
Therfore in my opinion 2x18watt T5 isint enough. I would look for T5HO (high output).
If she wants mainly leathers Ive read that you can not have more than 3 kinds in a system because of chemicals or slime or something like that. Anyway, for a put it together tank you will need (Im basing it on my 28gal with clown fish and soft coral tank)

- Salt (I use Instant Ocean)
-Refractometer (dont get a hydrometer they suck)
-Dual T5HO light minimum (2x39w T5HO)
-30lbs of LR or get base rock or dead rock and seed the tank with a small amount of LR
-Reef Test kit
-Water for top off. RO water is best but some use tap. Just make sure you know the risks for using tap water
- Skimmer (I have a Tunze 9002 but a Remora Pro would be awsome as well unless your planning for a sump then you have more options depending on what you do)
-Heater (Ebo Jaggers are awsome)

I cant think of what else off the top of my head right now. Read through the entire article moving into critters and the such.
Setting Up A Nano Reef - Nano Reef Articles - Nano-Reef.com

Starting a SW tank takes time and a lot of patience. You cant start things quickly or things will go downhill fast.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Patience and taking your time is definitely the key.


----------



## bonbon (Mar 11, 2011)

I'm also a newbie in saltwater. 

Is a filter necessary for a tank with coral and fish cuz I've read some forums that say that if there's live rock in the tank, there's no need for a filter? Is that right?

Also, some say that a skimmer is not necessary for a 30gal (36"x12"x16") size? Any suggestions?


----------



## ah_gel (Apr 21, 2010)

skabooya said:


> I have a 28gal long tank and I opted for getting things seperatly so I could customize my tank to what I wanted.
> I just wanted soft corals and some hard corals (lps) which is what it sounds like she may be going for.
> For lighting I have a Hagen Glo 2x39watt T5HO which is just enough for softies and lower light lps corals.
> Therfore in my opinion 2x18watt T5 isint enough. I would look for T5HO (high output).
> ...


Thanks for the suggestions and the link to nano reef. It's very informative. What's the dimension of your 28 gal long? Is it 36"x12"x16"? Also I don't see a filter on your list. Will corals do okay w/o a filter or even a skimmer?


----------



## hunggi74 (Feb 16, 2011)

I've heard that even up to 50 gallons you're okay without a skimmer as long as you're doing regular 20% water changes. I think the protein skimmer allows you to maybe go a couple of weeks without doing WC.


----------



## beaux (Jan 18, 2011)

I have to add that i dont think i would risk all the time and money that i have invested just to loose it all. I have two hot emperor 350-400 both with bio wheels( they dont even make the 400 anymore its almost ten years old!) Plus a skimmer and two pumps for circulation. The money you will spend on salt alone for the water changes will pay for them prety fast i would think lol. I have just media in them though no filter pads except once in a great while i will add one for the carbon for a few weeks. With all the time an money i personaly try to err on the cautious side!


----------

